# My shower head leaks when tub faucet is running?



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Did 'whoever plumbed the shower' use pex for the tub spout? :whistling2:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree the tub fill spout is constricted, could be that PEX was used.

One fix is to put a shut off on the shower arm. There are chromed push button valves made for this purpose.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

On many systems the pipe up to the shower head is open all the time. The pull up lever on the tub spout or at the faucet knobs relies on gravity to keep the water down. If the water is turned on all the way or there is a restriction in the spout (or maybe a little before), then some water will divert up to the shower.

If you buy one of those chromed push button shower head in line valves, check to be sure it indeed shuts off the water completely. Some don't, to keep you reminded that you should turn off the faucet knobs when you are done.


----------



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

Good possibility the diverter is defective.


----------

